# SCB Stingray / Honda 225



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

This set up is a pleasure to drive. 

Strong Hole Shot, and Mid-Range.
Smooth and Quiet

As tested:

Hull: SCB Stingray
Motor: Honda 225 w/ Titus LWP
Prop: Mercury Bravo One 15.5" x 22"
Load: 2-People
60 gal fuel
5-Batteries 
Rear Poling Platform

WOT RPM/MPH: 6000/58 MPH


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

VERY NICE. What about the other numbers? MSRP? Can't help but wonder how much that bad boy costs.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

All SCB's are custom built per order.

Hull w/ Std. Features = $20k
Fully rigged with a healthy list of options = low to mid $50k's.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Another sweet ride, does that bad boy draft a few more inches with the Honda? Isn't it around 600 lbs.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, the Honda is around 100#'s heavier than most 2-stroke motors.

Eats up a bit more draft. Did not seem to be an issue in most cases.

I spoke to the new owners today, and assured me they had no trouble jumping up in the shallow sand bottom flats of 9-Mile Hole.

Maybe he'll post up the details.


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

Nice work Eric, hope to see more soon!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice lookin boat..........


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Prop*

Eric,

So with the 22 pitch your getting 6000 rpm and good holeshot? What was the motor height with the rpm readings and will she take of with the jp on 6?

Did you try any other props?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

The 22 Bravo is the prop for this set-up, so far. 
The owner ran a custom built prop, and did not perform well. 

This boat runs fastest on 3 - 3.25 on the JP. (6000-6050 RPM)

We can jump the boat up and run with the JP on 6 and trim set at 50%.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info Eric, and beautiful boat as usual.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

The weight of the Honda BF225 is 588 lbs, the Mercury Pro XS 225 is 505 lbs, the Evinrude E-Tec 225 is 518, Yamaha hpdi 493 lbs. I know most 2 stroke outboards are going to be lighter, but with a boat the size of the stingray I dought it will sit much lower in the water. The difference between the weight of the E-tec and the honda is about 10 gallons of water in the live well, or 11 gallons of extra fuel in the tank. 
I'll take the extra weight to get 2-3 thousand more hours from a 4 stroke. I was wondering If some of you honda guys out there would comment on the prop selection on this motor. It's my understanding that 4 strokes in general, but especially hondas like a smaller diameter wheel (14 inches or so), with slightly more pitch. Please enlighten me, I know Tran is big on the honda's, what are they running on their trancats to get high 50's to low 60's from their honda's. Very curious about this, thanks in advance.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

railbird said:


> The weight of the Honda BF225 is 588 lbs, the Mercury Pro XS 225 is 505 lbs, the Evinrude E-Tec 225 is 518, Yamaha hpdi 493 lbs. I know most 2 stroke outboards are going to be lighter, but with a boat the size of the stingray I dought it will sit much lower in the water. The difference between the weight of the E-tec and the honda is about 10 gallons of water in the live well, or 11 gallons of extra fuel in the tank.
> I'll take the extra weight to get 2-3 thousand more hours from a 4 stroke. I was wondering If some of you honda guys out there would comment on the prop selection on this motor. It's my understanding that 4 strokes in general, but especially hondas like a smaller diameter wheel (14 inches or so), with slightly more pitch. Please enlighten me, I know Tran is big on the honda's, what are they running on their trancats to get high 50's to low 60's from their honda's. Very curious about this, thanks in advance.


After looking at past pictures of Stingray's it looks fairly evident that this one with the Honda is sitting exceptionally lower than the others. The water line is practically covering the SCB logo. Maybe Eric had the others sitting in shallow water on the motor to help prop the rear up, but if not then the Honda is sittling low in th rear.

Honda's are not fast motors due to their gearing and their poor lower unit design, BUT they are extremely reliable and fuel efficient. As far as props go Tran primarily uses Powertech 16, 17 or the occasional 18 pitch. I started with a 17 OFX and all it would do was blowout on the holeshot. I went to an 18 OFS and it was a huge difference. It hooked up hard out of the hole and would do a little over 50mph. I just had a low water pickup put on and I'm going to try a 21 Bravo 1 or a 21 Trophy Plus. I'm really curious to see what the holeshot is with the higher pitch.

The Honda's are a little slower, but they are quiet, smooth and reliable. So I chose to give a little speed.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Iwould point out the full tank of gas and the 5 batteries as evidence of some extra mass in this photo, I know if you will look back at previous water photos and specs you will see they were taken with more like 20 gallons instead of 60 gallons, Still curious about the diameter of the props you've tried on your honda tho. Im not familiar with the props you've mentioned as to their diameter. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

The props that I've tried were 15.25 and the Mercury's that I'm going to try are just under 14. Does the Stingray hold it's fuel in the rear or under the console? 
Eric,

Were these pics taken when the testing was done or are these just delivery pics.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

These are test drive pics, The fuel tanks are located in the hull under the raised console, so slightly back of center. Thanks for the clarification on prop dia. let me know what you find out on the change in diameter, I have a honda on a rfl and am plsying around with the idea of a new tournament prop. Thanks again
chuck


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

railbird said:


> These are test drive pics, The fuel tanks are located in the hull under the raised console, so slightly back of center. Thanks for the clarification on prop dia. let me know what you find out on the change in diameter, I have a honda on a rfl and am plsying around with the idea of a new tournament prop. Thanks again
> chuck


What kind of numbers are you getting from your Honda? What prop are you running?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

The Honda boat does sit lower than the 2 stroke boats. The photo's of other Stingray's are at 30 gal fuel (1/2 tank), and 4-5 batteries.

The Honda is 588 #'s DRY, onced filled with oil it's near 600#'s, and the poling platform on the back will weigh around 50 #'s (or more). We have an easy 150 #'s more on the transom of this boat. 

So yes, it will and does draft more water.

Not bashing 4-stroke's. I like running them, and may rig a Merc Verado 300 or 350 SCi on my next demo boat.

BTW: 22" is the lowest pitch for a Bravo One.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on the Bravo 1.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

All i have now is a 5 blade 13x18, thats been worn out. It gets around 43 mph, and is hitting the rev limiter. The best prop i ever put on it was a 13 x 22 with tons of cup. It ran about 48 mph when the motor was new. I hit 51 one time in 10 inches of water and running down wind (blowing about 40mph), down current, down hill ect., and that was on a gps. RFL's are not known for speed but its nice to get if you can. I get a nice holeshot on the 5 blade, but it is not enough prop now, because of wear.
chuck


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

railbird said:


> All i have now is a 5 blade 13x18, thats been worn out. It gets around 43 mph, and is hitting the rev limiter. The best prop i ever put on it was a 13 x 22 with tons of cup. It ran about 48 mph when the motor was new. I hit 51 one time in 10 inches of water and running down wind (blowing about 40mph), down current, down hill ect., and that was on a gps. RFL's are not known for speed but its nice to get if you can. I get a nice holeshot on the 5 blade, but it is not enough prop now, because of wear.
> chuck


Chuck,

Do you have a 200 or 225? What was the rpm's that you were hitting when the rev limiter was kicking in? 
I have my 225 on a 21' Tran Cat and I see over 50mph now that the motor is broken in with an 18 pitch, but I have thought from day one that I can go higher especially with my new lower unit w/ lwp. The redesigned lower units seem to help the Honda's as they feed clean water to the prop; rather than dragging that bucket of a lower unit through the water.

But they are working on a new lower unit design.:smile:


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a bf150, on a 21 RFL. Rev limiter kicks in at 6400. I played with about 15 different props before modifying the 12.5-13" prop. I had my prop guy weld a shuvel type cup on the area of the blade where cup normally is. It literally turned almost 90 degrees at the end of the prop, and stuck out about 3/8 of an inch. The design worked for holeshot like no other prop, it would not blow out in the flats even with the motor up as high on the jack as it would go and the jack on 6 (probably around 8 inches up). I am looking for a simular prop right now to build me another one.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

wow 6400 till the rev alarm hits in is something. I have a Mercury 225 Opti, and I have hit mine at 5700. I usually get about 53 - 54 MPH. 
Eric,
what about the livewell capacity on this. Is it tourney ready? Max-air, oxygen, what are the options?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Mike77015 said:


> wow 6400 till the rev alarm hits in is something. I have a Mercury 225 Opti, and I have hit mine at 5700. I usually get about 53 - 54 MPH.
> Eric,
> what about the livewell capacity on this. Is it tourney ready? Max-air, oxygen, what are the options?


Capacity is 28 gallons. (32" Long)
You have options on the livewell.

This boat is equiped with three live well systems:
Salty Air Oxygen System. (Only way to go in Tournaments, IMO)
Pro Air Pump. (Back-up and Live Bait)
Over Flow/Recirculate. (Keeps water clean and another back-up)

I have heard good thing about the Max-Air but have yet to install one.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Mike77015 said:


> wow 6400 till the rev alarm hits in is something. I have a Mercury 225 Opti, and I have hit mine at 5700. I usually get about 53 - 54 MPH.
> Eric,
> what about the livewell capacity on this. Is it tourney ready? Max-air, oxygen, what are the options?


6400 rpms is where my limiter kicks in also. Honda advertises 6000rpm, but these motors like to run between 5900-6400rpm, if you can get them there.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I aint scared to push it a little bit, mine begins to miss when I'm sliding corners at WOT. If it does it for more than about 5 seconds it alarms. Thought it was water pressure dropping because of the slide, but it turned out to be the revlimiter. I have to weld on some cup or change props now. Either way I'm still having fun.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Worth the Wait! With 5 on board (aprox. 950lbs) full ice chests and fuel we ran 48.8 and I jumped her up in 15" and ran across a sandbar at aprox. 5".


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Beautiful boat Whittle.

The gentleman's hat in the front seat is freakin' sweet!! I could hang with that dude.

Congrats!


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Eric & Doug

Tammy and I would like to say thanks for the great ride and quality workmanship. Yes, I was about to pop waiting for delivery, but you only missed the speed by 2mph and delivery date.

Bobby & Charlie

Tops-N-Towers did a knockout job on the Custom Aluminum Work, can't wait to see the Front Tower

Wife Happy!!!! I'm Happy!!!

God Bless!!!

Wesley


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

fishnlab said:


> Beautiful boat Whittle.
> 
> The gentleman's hat in the front seat is freakin' sweet!! I could hang with that dude.
> 
> Congrats!


Larry and wife Sue would love that, Nacona Boots Sales Executives and Justin Brands Reps., he wasn't trolling for 3lbs Browines Sunday.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Fantastic!

That's what it's all about.

Glad to see you enjoying your new Stingray <><


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Whittle????*

Whittle,

Did you happen to run her with the JP all the way up and if so did you happen to notice what your water pressure was?

Also, what was the JP on when you took off in 15"?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

A new boat and the wife is happy, what more could a man want. Congrats, that is one good looking boat.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Happy wife*

Now that you say that, He is lucky. I wonder what I'm doing wrong?

Hey Whittle, are you offering husband counseling sessions?


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Bigdsduty said:


> Whittle,
> 
> Did you happen to run her with the JP all the way up and if so did you happen to notice what your water pressure was?
> 
> Also, what was the JP on when you took off in 15"?


Jackplate on 6", trim on 3 and kept 5 to 15 on pressure with very slight turn up to plane. It is not necessary to tuck it under, needs to be level to launch. 225 has the Titus low water intake with hydrofoil. 17 to 22mph is best speed to keep 15 pounds while running. Next week when it comes back from Tops-N-Towers I'll push it to the limit and repost the #'s. Wesley


----------



## marty benge (Aug 20, 2008)

looks good let me know about fuel efficiancy. seems nobody tests against the hondas when doing compairisons. good luck marty


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

marty benge said:


> looks good let me know about fuel efficiancy. seems nobody tests against the hondas when doing compairisons. good luck marty


I'm still playing with props, but it used 23 gallons running 90 miles. There were 5 on board and boat was fully loaded.

I am having problems with fuel at times when I first take off. It shuts down and I have to reprime the motor. It is either the Honda fuel bulb or a line is getting pinched when I trim it out. It almost got me running 4" to 5" and I had the jack on 6 and trimmed to 5. Thank God I was running 29 mph and kept on plane.

Wesley


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Bobby and Charlie the tower works great!


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Whittle*

Whittle,

Do you have to have authorization from airports to be in certain areas?

Nose bleed city.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

NO FLY ZONE!!! Seagulls Say Clear!!! Run Redfish Run!!! & Trout!

Site casted this trout out of Arroyo City, May 2008. Skinny but 29"


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

holy tower batman. I am scared of heights.


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

holy #$%@ now that is freakin cool i bet you gets lots of looks on the water


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats the most comfortable tower you could hope for. There is room to move around and 3 can fish easily. The amazing part about the tower is doesn't shake at all, it is rock solid.
chuck


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Wes and Chuck-

Need to show the pics or video of how the tower folds down and rests between the riser box and rear deck while running. 

One man to rase and lower the tower.

Really slick.

BTW the Stainless Cable's will clean up the look. Post pics once you change out.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah, will do are planning on doing that friday


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Eric do you have that video we took, if you do please post. 
Thanks


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

railbird said:


> Thats the most comfortable tower you could hope for. There is room to move around and 3 can fish easily. The amazing part about the tower is doesn't shake at all, it is rock solid.
> chuck


I'll take that invite. You guys need to take me after the RFS.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet set-up. Are you sure your remote to your trolling motor works that far away???????????? I would love to fish from that set-up.

Rob


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Video's of Tower*

Tower up:





and down:


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks Eric looks great


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

I see where the front legs of the tower set in some mounted holes. Are the rear legs bolted down and hinged?

Definitely the tallest tower I have ever seen and looks like it would be very cool to do some serious drifting / sight casting out of!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Rob S said:


> Are you sure your remote to your trolling motor works that far away????????????
> 
> Rob


You would also need a 300 series baitcaster for the extra line capacity...

That would be a sweet set up for the LLM.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Rob S said:


> Sweet set-up. Are you sure your remote to your trolling motor works that far away???????????? I would love to fish from that set-up.
> 
> Rob


 It works great from up top, but it isn't a 100% when I'm or the rear platform. I have to make sure nothing is in front of the remote, including me..

After June I would enjoy hooking up a few reds from the tower with ya!
Wesley


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

br1006 said:


> I see where the front legs of the tower set in some mounted holes. Are the rear legs bolted down and hinged?
> 
> Definitely the tallest tower I have ever seen and looks like it would be very cool to do some serious drifting / sight casting out of!


We have a couple weeks before the next Tournament at Rockport and I plan on taking a better video that shows everything. Get with Bobby at T-N-T they can set it to any boat. It is removable and I'm having a shorter Fly Tower built to go in its place after Tournament Season.
Wesley


----------



## Cat Man (Jan 11, 2007)

*Hondas getting noticed*



marty benge said:


> looks good let me know about fuel efficiancy. seems nobody tests against the hondas when doing compairisons. good luck marty


I have been a loyal Honda dealer since we opened in 04. Offshore and commercial guys have known the benefits for years, now bay and flats. Do you think bass guys will ever see the light? One thing to remember about weight vs 2-stroke - there is no oil reservoir needed which is pretty heavy when full. Also no need to carry all the fuel needed for most 2 bangers.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Say can I borrow your rig during deer season?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

When running in a real shallow flat, have you had any problems with mud getting into your LW pickup? I looked into getting a LWP installed some time back for the LLM but was told not to do it because of mud and shell getting picked up and clogging the intakes.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't care what anyone say,that is the finest cat on the market.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

fishin shallow said:


> When running in a real shallow flat, have you had any problems with mud getting into your LW pickup? I looked into getting a LWP installed some time back for the LLM but was told not to do it because of mud and shell getting picked up and clogging the intakes.


Used the SportMaster w/ LWP since 2003. Put in horrible situations, keeps on picking up water, no matter what.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

In general lwp will have a few more problems down in Nine Mile Hole than in port "A" or upper coast cause the mud is a little stickier.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't think running will ever be a problem if you are running a tunnel with a jack set real high, but getting up might clog from time to time down there with a lwp.
chuck


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

fishin shallow said:


> When running in a real shallow flat, have you had any problems with mud getting into your LW pickup? I looked into getting a LWP installed some time back for the LLM but was told not to do it because of mud and shell getting picked up and clogging the intakes.


I was having a few problems around 9 mile, however I found a pinched fuel line that was causing issues when I would try to jump up. I had no problems during the tournament while fishing softer bottom and a reparied prop. Chris at Coastal Propeller is making a 5 blade prop for my boat that should solve the long jump that caused problems at 9 mile. The motor now has 17 hours and is not so sensitive. 10 degree temp jump in 5 seconds was killing me, not as bad now.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

marty benge said:


> looks good let me know about fuel efficiancy. seems nobody tests against the hondas when doing compairisons. good luck marty


Marty, I'll have 20 hours by next week. I'll call David and set and appt. I think I ran 7 hours without filling up for fuel, 5 trips and 1 prop testing session. 60 gallons and never ran out! I carried a 5 gallon fuel can for the last 2 trips. NO NEED~! I don't know how much I used, put only 40 gallons in for Tournament. It was 2 much, could have put in 20.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Honda*

Whittle,

When my 225 Honda hit 30hrs, the rpm's and speed jumped up quite a bit, as if it suddenly had broken in.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

I've been way harder on this motor than any in the past. It seems to be settling in hopefully for the long haul. I'll be happy to post all #'s after 30 to 40 hours, they should be true at that point.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Honda For Sale!

Not Compadable with SCB Stingray!

Great Motor, just not working properly with Boat.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

What are you putting on it?


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

MERCURY 250 or 300, SCB design doesn't like other motors!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Whittle said:


> Honda For Sale!
> 
> Not Compadable with SCB Stingray!
> 
> Great Motor, just not working properly with Boat.


We have sucess with non-Mercury product's. It's just the Merc is that much better...IMO, and now yours!

I rate it like this:

1st: Mercury XS w/ SportMaster.
2nd: Yamaha HPDI
3rd: BRP/Evinrude w/ Mod-LWP


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Eric,
What is it about different makes of motor that would create such differences in performance? 

water pick up location?
power band?
gear ratio?

I assume weight difference between makes would be inconsequential on a hull the size of a stingray. Props can be changed out.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Good choice! The stingray with a big Merc is an animal!

Eric has forgotten more than I know about boats and motors; however, I think the key on this boat is the sportmaster lower unit. The Merc motor is good no doubt with lots of power, good fuel economy, etc but the real performance in shallow water and top speed comes from the Merc racing lower unit options.

Mine will have a 300XS with 1.62SM.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

fishnlab said:


> Eric,
> What is it about different makes of motor that would create such differences in performance?
> 
> water pick up location?
> ...


All the above.

I think the biggest advantages are the option's of the Sport Master, and gear ratio's.

On my bottom design with Merc power, the Sport Master/1.62 is good for 5 MPH.

In my testing, the Mercury Opti Max system is the most fuel/oil efficent system out there. I have tested against HPDI, and E-Tec.

In terms of speed, power, and fuel economy, the Merc flat out beats them hands down.

Other than that, the Merc XS series motors are just bad ***.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks to Josh may be getting the best accessory for the boat yet, SPORT MASTER TIME!!!!! Almost have it worked out.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

El Primero said:


> Thanks to Josh may be getting the best accessory for the boat yet, SPORT MASTER TIME!!!!! Almost have it worked out.


Make sure you get the SM Stud bolts. They are longer than TM studs.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

*Swap*



scb factory said:


> Make sure you get the SM Stud bolts. They are longer than TM studs.


Im assuming that translates into making sure that I swap the bolts out that mount the gearcase to the engine. I get the SM bolts and the guy that is getting my gearcase gets the TM ones?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Make sure your getting 1.62:1 gear ratio.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

20" fat shaft 1.62:1....Indeed


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

You will like the SM.

Josh has my demo Stingray w/ Merc 225 Sport XS w/ SM for the RFS. He called today to report report how she's running.

Loaded w/ 60 gal fuel, trolling motor on bow, batteries, ect.

Slick water = low 60's
Chop = High 60's

That's about what you see with your 250 Pro XS w/ TM. 
With the SM, you shoud see high 60's - low 70's. Maybe more??


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

I know how great the Bravo's perform. Will a Pro ET give us any better top end?


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*???????????????????????????????????????????*

What gear do you have in the TM right now?I don't see how the SM with the same gear ratio can be faster on any boat!The TM has a smaller diameter bullet hence there is less water being pushed!A TM with a Bob's on it will be faster simply because of this!:cheers:


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

txrigger said:


> What gear do you have in the TM right now?I don't see how the SM with the same gear ratio can be faster on any boat!The TM has a smaller diameter bullet hence there is less water being pushed!A TM with a Bob's on it will be faster simply because of this!:cheers:


TM = 1.75
SM = 1.62

The diameter of bothe cases are the same. In fact the SM guts are used in the TM housing.

IF we coud could pull >2" more pitch in prop, then Coned TM(1.75) may run equal to the the SM 1.62. The pitch jump is to much for the 1.75.

We cone TM's in house and see improvments over stock, but not as good as SM 1.62's.

We test it all, and use what woks best in our application....TRUST me!

SCB Factory


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey Rigger-

Can you say 600+ HP on a F-22!!!:walkingsm


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

When is someone going to atleast try a Suzi 250ss on one?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Where is Capt.Ryan Rachunuk?........


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks Eric, got the remote taken care of.. There sending a replacment!

Wesley


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

LBS said:


> When is someone going to atleast try a Suzi 250ss on one?


There IS a Stingray w/ Suzuki 250 SS on order.


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*/////////////////////,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,///////////////*



scb factory said:


> TM = 1.75
> SM = 1.62
> 
> The diameter of bothe cases are the same. In fact the SM guts are used in the TM housing.
> ...


 I know the internal parts are the same,what i'm saying is a TM Bobs case is smaller and different in shape and faster than a sportmaster. I thought Scott was spending money where he didn't need tn super fast hulls the modded TM is faster.


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*power*



scb factory said:


> Hey Rigger-
> 
> Can you say 600+ HP on a F-22!!!:walkingsm


 I got a line on 2 complete Second Effort v8 Evinrudes with 18" offshore mids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:texasflag


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

I know the Coned TM can be faster on some applications. Most of the time the gear ratio's are dialed in also. 

The issue have with coning the TM is the stock 1.75 ratio. In the "Black Art" of performance boats, the 1.65 works for me.

Some guys are even cutting off the SM cone and re-welding different shaped cones with results.

That's taking to far for me. If I want to get a few more MPH, I'll just ditch the trolling motor batteries, and clean out all the fishing junk.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

txrigger said:


> I got a line on 2 complete Second Effort v8 Evinrudes with 18" offshore mids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:texasflag


Those old OMC v8's sound wicked.

Some cool video on You Tube of F-1 racing w/ OMC V8's. The race version was cranking 450 HP!

What HP did 2nd Effort get out of them?


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm also looking forward to shallow water running with the sporty, seems like it carries more water pressure than our TM.


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*second effort*

400 at the prop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*Hey Eric!*

I'm fishing with Maurice Barry this weekend and he told me his Dad is talking to you about a Podlees 22fter for his 300xs!The Barry family are good people!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

txrigger said:


> I'm fishing with Maurice Barry this weekend and he told me his Dad is talking to you about a Podlees 22fter for his 300xs!The Barry family are good people!


Yes. Mr. Barry has been eyeing the F-22 since 2006.

His Eliminator 22 lost a fight with a Backhoe, so he's in the market.

He came by the shop yesterday to plan out. Here where we are so far:

F-22 w/o Center Pod. 
Twin 300 XS 
IMCO Steering
Manual Rapid Jacks
Billet Everything (Fresh Water Boat)

We are thinking Ferrari Red, Camel Interior w/ Carbor Fiber Accents.

Your right about Gaylon, nice as they come, and loves fast boats!

Where are you fishing?


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*barry boat*

Sounds awesome!We are at Richland Chambers.GreenTrout fishing!:cheers:


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

Holy @#$^!!! :spineyes:



scb factory said:


> Yes. Mr. Barry has been eyeing the F-22 since 2006.
> 
> His Eliminator 22 lost a fight with a Backhoe, so he's in the market.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Give some guestimated #'s, speed of course


----------



## airboat2314 (Jul 24, 2008)

*twin 300's*

you have got to put pictures and #'s when that boat is built sounds awesome:biggrin:


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

airboat2314 said:


> you have got to put pictures and #'s when that boat is built sounds awesome:biggrin:


The build may be off.

Insurance Company want's to send the damaged Eliminator back to CA and try to repair.

We are waiting to see what Eliminator can do.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

scb factory said:


> The build may be off.
> 
> Insurance Company want's to send the damaged Eliminator back to CA and try to repair.
> 
> We are waiting to see what Eliminator can do.


Maybe you could build one with twins for a demo boat and give it to me, then I could run around doing demo's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:

That would be one shhwwweeeeeeet rig though!!!


----------



## DHS (Jan 31, 2008)

*Honda Problems?*

Whittle,

Saw you getting towed in again the other day. What's up with that honda and has it been resolved?


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

DHS said:


> Whittle,
> 
> Saw you getting towed in again the other day. What's up with that honda and has it been resolved?


Honda is working hard and found a solution. They use a 1" prop shaft in the lower unit and your Merc has a 1 1/4" for racing and additional strength / protection. I should have more info by today's end.


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

So you bent the prop shaft?


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

No, snapped shafts. I understand that it only me with this problem. Honda has done a great job in getting to the bottom of our problem and final solution is right around the bend.


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

*Shaft breaking*

What prop are you using and what type of hub is in the prop? I have a powertech 3 blade that has a high vibration while running. I have to take it of and run a 4 blade. Just thought I would ask, maybe the prop has harmonics that that sets up a resonance and breaks the shaft where it is fused together.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Bravo I 4 blade 22 Pitch, Costal Propeller 4 blade 23 Pitch, CP's hand made 5 blade 20 Pitch x 14, and Tried over 10 others in 35 hours. Honda wanted me to try a Power Tech with a 23 pitch, but the motor was unable to hit rmp range with a 23 pitch Trophy 13 3/4. How would it be able to turn a 23 X 15, I had one during break in, 5200 rpm. The Best Action and Performance was the hand made 20 that Costal Propeller built. I don't know why but it had better water PSI, jump, and Speed on Calm Water..

Its laying on the bottom at ARROYO City.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

whittle, did honda ever come thru for you or are you gona have to take a 6000$ hickey.
chuck


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

*prop hub*

How is it possible to break the prop shaft (multiple times) without spinning the hub? The Flo-Torque in the Merc for the small shaft motors is plastic. If it has happened multiple times, that would mean the plastic used in the hub is stronger than the Honda shaft.

How is Chuck and everyone else with a Honda not breaking them if that is the case?

Sorry to hear about all the problems, hope they get it fixed!

I've not heard of many prop shafts breaking in any brand of motor and all of them other than the XS Mercs are 1" as far as I know.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Josh, its my understanding the fact that the scb rides very high in the column is part of the problem. The water is hitting the prop below the shaft center, causing upward torque. This has the effect of bending the shaft back and forth while spinning. This causes cracks and eventual breaking. If you could run the prop all the way down in the water, it would be able to work just fine. The SCB has water hitting the prop at high speeds and puts a lot more pressure on the lower portion of the prop. Also in rough water the sudden changes in rpm from jumping waves can cause breaks too.
chuck


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I believe the merc xs has a 1.25" shaft also. I was told by a very knowledgeable individual, that its not uncommon for racing boats to break prop shafts for the same reason. The SCB is basicly a racing hull with a tunnel. Thats why a racing style motor is the better choice for this hull.
chuck


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Good info - makes sense. I'm pretty sure the Yamaha and ETEC have 1" shafts and they seem to be holding up so far. The Mercs other than XS motors do too. I know there is a 275 verado thats been going a while on a SCB.

The fact that they are taking care of it under warranty and trying to solve it says something about Honda. Some motor manufacturers are not as good about taking care of warranty issues.

Make them pay for the props that are on the bottom of the bays too!


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

fishnfool said:


> How is it possible to break the prop shaft (multiple times) without spinning the hub? The Flo-Torque in the Merc for the small shaft motors is plastic. If it has happened multiple times, that would mean the plastic used in the hub is stronger than the Honda shaft.
> 
> How is Chuck and everyone else with a Honda not breaking them if that is the case?
> 
> ...


That was my question, but railbird is correct, they think when I run two and three foot waves in the tournament it causes a load unload that cracks and heats the shaft. I set down and the next jump up it shears off. I had to produce the 1st 2 props just to prove I'm not hitting anything and the 3rd is on the bottom in deeper water at Arroyo City. "MFG said new style hubs are for vibration, not spinning!" I didn't know that. I would like to say more, but I know Honda makes Bad A products and I'll still buy them. This motor is good just weeeeeek in the lower end!


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

railbird said:


> whittle, did honda ever come thru for you or are you gona have to take a 6000$ hickey.
> chuck


Have not herd back on #'s, but not getting to fish the Freeport Tournament killed me after you and I found the Fish, then you and Brian taking 2nd. How much did that cost on top of the prop, towing fee, down time, and the STRESS. What is you ###'s? What is my SPLIT?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Dang Whittle, I saw your boat at Arroyo City a couple of weeks ago when we were fishing a local tournament and it is a sweet looking ride.

Sorry to hear about your problems.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Sweet Ride when there is a prop shaft. I loved the quiet and smooth ride, but I get towed in every 3rd outing. I didn't even get to fish the full day on Saturday. So much for Sunday morning! 

Hey, do you live close to there? I know where you can find a $600. Custom Prop. LOL

:headknock


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Well whittle, we know for sure it cost you about 1400 cause you didn't fish. Who knows what would have happened had you gone in there and hit them with us. Hope they solve the problem soon or your gona need a kayak for the next trs.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

I have not heard or received a email back from Honda, can I rent your boat for the IFA this weekend?:rotfl:


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

lol


----------



## jflops25 (Apr 1, 2009)

it is going to cost you, i heard brian and i have it for $2000


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Your half would have been covered and in the GREEN! It would only cost your another trip being pulled back to dock with no prop. :help: I would have been out another $600 for prop, $400 plus in Tournament fees, fuel, room and boarding for Friday, been droped by insurance for tooooo many towing claims, and jailed or commited to hospital for evaluation.

The last seems to be necessary for making purchase.

Sincerly, :headknock

Thinking about posting pictures!!!!!

Don't think Hxndx and fans would be happy.


----------



## CountyGirl (Apr 20, 2009)

I think if you would have fished this past tournament and the boat broke again. Being in the hospital would have been the last of your worries. I think you would have been 6 feet under *with the motor/prop*. I don't think I could have taken another call "Guess what, the prop shaft broke again. Can you please bring me another boat."

Love --your other half.


----------



## jflops25 (Apr 1, 2009)

you go that right. chuck need to look at it this way if we were ther he would have not got to fish because he would have been pulling us in, so we realy did them a favor


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*Honda screwed my Buddy*

He has had 3 prop shafts sheer off in 34 hours, Honda said if he continues to run the motor on the scb THEY WILL NOT WARRANTY THE MOTOR!!!!!!. They claim the honda 225 is not compatible with the SCB stingray, therefore they will not honor their warranty. How do you honda owners like that. I'm thinking about dumping my honda 150 because of this. 
chuck


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

WOW - I guess they know that there are SCB's with Merc in 2 stroke and 4, Yamaha, and Evinrude with no prop shaft issues?

I personally never thought much of Honda on bay boats but thought reliability and warranty were the 2 things they were probably better than most at. If those are gone, I don't see any reason for anyone to put a Honda on a bay boat ever again.

I hope things work out, find someone with an offshore boat to sell the motor to then get a big Merc for the stingray.

You could always put the Honda on another boat and sell me the stingray cheap - j/k!!!!


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Three propshafts, same owner, same boat. What is causing this? I personally know someone from Honda and they don't know of any other propshaft problems in the past. Why are they continually breaking not on a Stingray, but on Whittle's Stingray?


----------



## lightnj (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow...all I have to say is why do these guys insist they need to run 100MPH...it thier choice....I hope they have insurance!!


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

With me owning a Honda I just want to know what the exact cause is that's making 3 break on the same boat.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

I'd be talking with a lawyer pretty quick. I didn't know that any motor company could say what boats their warranties are good for? I can't see how the boat is causing this issue. Maybe it's the driver, maybe it is the boat, but either way, Honda should make this right before it gets really ugly.

I like the Honda engines, but I think they belong on off-shore boats and pontoon boats to be perfectly honest with you, but to each their own.


----------



## CountyGirl (Apr 20, 2009)

lightnj said:


> Wow...all I have to say is why do these guys insist they need to run 100MPH...it thier choice....I hope they have insurance!!


As the wife, I know first hand that we did not buy this boat for JUST speed. We bought the boat for the quality of the boat.


----------



## crt (Feb 14, 2005)

*Honda's Warranty Can't Be Beat!*

I have a 200 Honda on a 22 Transport (5 yrs) with over 700 hrs. These are the only issues I have had in over 5 yrs.
1. Starter went out after the warranty on the motor expired; Honda paid for the parts (new starter and ignition which caused the starter to go out) and I picked up the labor.
2. Cracked the original lower unit ( Insurance replaced it) 2nd lower unit started making knocking noise after 7 months. Honda said they had got some bad gears during that time and were going to replace the gears in the lower unit. Problem was that 2 of the gears were on the slow boat from Japan and would not arrive for 2 weeks. POCO inshore tournament was coming up and I needed/wanted those gears fast. Honda came through and shipped me a NEW lower unit (next day) My partner and I went on to win the POCO inshore Master angler and trout division that year.
The reason I bought the Honda was for the reliability, I plan on running this engine for several more years.
I can't say enough about the folks at Kresta's in Clute, Texas you cannot find better people to work with. Kevin (the mechanic) has been there since it was Mullins Marine and I will keep going back as long as Kevin is there!


----------



## lightnj (Feb 6, 2006)

CountyGirl said:


> As the wife, I know first hand that we did not buy this boat for JUST speed. We bought the boat for the quality of the boat.


Like I said it's your choice...but you can't tell me that speed does'nt play a part in choice of this rigg as well as they are very well made boat. Stay Thirsty my Friend!


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Honda has always been good about their warranty, and I'm guessing but it sounds like they covered the warranty on the first 2 propshafts? Anyway, we'll never know both sides unless Honda comes on here, which I doubt.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

The prop shaft sheered twice on the flats and once in a channel. We recovered the props lost on the flats, and didn't recover the one in the channel. The last on was lost in arroyo city, with 3 of his sponsors on the boat, right in the middle of a small/busy channel. The claim is the SCB deflects water differently than other hulls creating pressure blow center line of shaft, when running across open bay jackplate up/trimmed out. They claim the rotating action combined with pressure only below the shaft center is causing the shaft to bend back and forth cracking the fussion point. I have 500hrs on my bf150 on a 21rfl, it has been flawless. The BF225 has been nothing but a plug from the start on this rig. It popped the 1st shaft with 6 hrs on the motor during breakin, you can't tell me that shaft cant take a few hours at 4000 rpms without cratering. If it can't honda BF225's are absolutely JUNK!!!!!!!!
I think Honda must be on their way out of the marine business if they can't solve this problem.
chuck


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

railbird said:


> The prop shaft sheered twice on the flats and once in a channel. We recovered the props lost on the flats, and didn't recover the one in the channel. The last on was lost in arroyo city, with 3 of his sponsors on the boat, right in the middle of a small/busy channel. The claim is the SCB deflects water differently than other hulls creating pressure blow center line of shaft, when running across open bay jackplate up/trimmed out. They claim the rotating action combined with pressure only below the shaft center is causing the shaft to bend back and forth cracking the fussion point. I have 500hrs on my bf150 on a 21rfl, it has been flawless. The BF225 has been nothing but a plug from the start on this rig. It popped the 1st shaft with 6 hrs on the motor during breakin, you can't tell me that shaft cant take a few hours at 4000 rpms without cratering. If it can't honda BF225's are absolutely JUNK!!!!!!!!
> I think Honda must be on their way out of the marine business if they can't solve this problem.
> chuck


Wow! and i thought Honda were solid as a rock....If they don't take care of this and make it right for the man,they are going to loose a lot of customers.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Well Honda's are not known for speed and I knew when I heard that a Honda was going to be put on a Stingray that the owner was going to be dissappointed speedwise. Something must be going on with that particular boat because Honda does not have this issue elsewhere.

Oh, and I guess I own a piece of JUNK.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

My point is this motor is an 09 model and it sheered a shaft during breakin, that to me says the shafts are inferior to the earlier models. All they need to do is handle the problem and not get all the bad press. Honda originally said send invoices we know we have a problem and we will buy it back. when they got the invoices they sai never mind we aren't going to do ****. Good Luck!!!!!!
chuck


----------



## CountyGirl (Apr 20, 2009)

Bigdsduty said:


> Well Honda's are not known for speed and I knew when I heard that a Honda was going to be put on a Stingray that the owner was going to be dissappointed speedwise. Something must be going on with that particular boat because Honda does not have this issue elsewhere.
> 
> Oh, and I guess I own a piece of JUNK.


Why does everyone say it is because of the "speed" ..... it is not a "speed" issue.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Mine is a 2007 and if Honda admitted fault, well then that is a whole new problem. Has Honda been in the loop from day one?


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Honda returned my call this morning at 8:38 AM and said they now have no plans to buy back Motor. I requested in writing their reason for rejecting to buy back Motor. They will not reply in writing until an Attorney has submitted a response letter, I guess I'm not important enough. Reason they are not responsible: Application Issue, not right motor for boat. All dealers of Honda have informed me this is B S and he who has the best lawyers wins. There is nothing in the owners manuel and no such compatabiliyt list.

Joe Kourey with Honda gave me a fax # on June 2, 2009 at 3:51PM and that Honda was going with Plan B. I have the saved message and recordings for a lawyer. Joe told me to send purchase order to customer service where they process the buyers order and will take out depreciation. I later returned his message at 5:12PM where he said they would just cut me a check to speed up the process and get me back underway. I agreed to send the fax on the 3rd of June. On Friday June 5th Russel Dusenbury called and Managent now was rejecting the repurchase of the Motor for COMPATABILITY ISSUES, Not mechanical!

I've been stranded 3 times in 34 hour, with lives being put at risk. 

Have fun with the messages boys and girls. They won't give me an email for us to load up, But Dan Montgomery is currently handling the issue at # 678-339-2565. Have Fun I need The HELP.:help:


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

CountyGirl said:


> Why does everyone say it is because of the "speed" ..... it is not a "speed" issue.


I wasn't saying it was because of speed, I was referring to the fact that people buy that boat for multiple reasons one of which is speed. Well I knew that y'all were going to come up short in the speed dept. with the Honda.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Whittle,

they said they had a problem, whatwere they referring to?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes, they were trying to handle this by end of business may29. It was a done deal. They rep was trying to sale the motor to a dealer and honda was going to pay the difference. Whittle was willing to take a small loss to get out of this trap the honda put him in. He got the SCB in march and has already had to miss a tournament because of this problem, not to mention a 600 dollar prop at the bottom of the sea.
Now the deal is over, and he was no buggy to run during the best time of year for sight casting fish. Honda has not handled their business very well this time and someone is getting hosed over it. How would you boys feel if you spent $22,000 on a motor for a new ride and had to take it off and buy a different motor and eat this one?
chuck


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Joe told me of 20' bass boats that won't handle and jump around that also have this problem. Eric has istalled other motors with 1" shafts on the SCB Stingray and they have not had these problems. This is a issue with the lower units on Hondas, Factory Certified Saber Geear Case. 

I was told so many things from Honda, and never published anything and kept my cool. Russ Dusenbury treated my wife Country Girl so bad that I pray for him. Honda needs to check their customer service reps. 

God Bless Us All, We just love to FISH.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Speed was not something I was after, I wanted a 55 to 60 mph boat that was smooth and quiet. I wanted to listen to the jams running, that is why is has a wet sound system. I had a Majek Ext. and it ran 63mph, and I 85% of the time ran 47mph. That was the best Fuel Range and a great ride. NEVER LEFT ME STRANDED!

Eric can jump in on this and back me up, I didn't want 70mph, but that was what I was going to tell everyone if Honda would have held up their end. NO LIES! I held all this for months, February 22, 2009 was 1st failure with 4 hours. Railbird was there, and we were not able to run wide open when it poped.


----------



## 2waterlogged (Mar 3, 2006)

*Honda and Speed*

NO ONE in their right mind buys a Honda for speed. No matter what kind of boat you put it on, or how big the HP. Everyone needs to realize that when the owner of a boat, espically a SCB, hangs a honda on the back speed it not the main priority.

This comming form someone who does not know Whittle, but does own a 225 Honda. I have had no problems for date, but am not happy owning a motor from a company like this.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm a devoted christian and speed was not why I bought a SCB. I wanted a machine that handled like a pro and ran in less than 4" and jumped in less than 15". I also wanted a boat that a sponsor would look at. Thanks to the sponsors and their support with all the Honda Problems.

If I make statements they are true, my Grandmother always called and Ace of Spades a Ace of Spades. That is they way I was brought up, and consider the facts. I'm just now making this information known, and I've kept my cool and chalked it up to life until today. 

Everyone needs to know there is an indvidual that will shortly drop some new facts about Honda and what claims they made and how they lied. I just found out an hour ago that Joe Koury (Honda Rep) gave a time line of the exchange ($ for old motor). 

Honda You Need to Call and Send the Check!

:mpd:


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Hmm, has Honda started farming out the shaft manufacture to china? Sounds like it..


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Whittle,did you buy the Honda from SCB boats? if so shouldn't they be the ones to handle this with Honda? after all you are the customer,if not is the Stingray the only boat in the world that the outboard wont work on? All this sucks just reading it.I feel sorry for you and hope you get something worked out.After reading this i will never buy a Honda product.Good luck hope it works out for you.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

I've been told I'm the only one, but Joe Kourey said there were 20' Bass Boats with handling issues. He would not give me more info. 

Eric from SCB will soon be posting some very important info regarding this matter. He talked one on one with Joe at Kemah.


This has now cost me over $22,000 and fishermen need to know.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey Wes,
Did Honda give you any black and white reasons to back their "compatibility issues"? I know several crabbers that run Honda's, supposedly they are second to none in their ability to circle crab pots!!! Just playing, hope all is resolved, what a MESS.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

No, they won't put anything in writing, they want me to send it to court where it will be years of mess. I've had calls from all over South Texas Today and everyone is very unhappy with Honda. I've kept this in the dark since Feb. 22, 2008, and I'm thru. Sorry to kill Honda's resale value and their wonderful Sabre Gear Case. JUNK!!!! 

Insanity- Doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results.

Quoting Joe

That is what Honda did. New Shaft, New Shaft, and New Shaft and claim Gulf Coast is responsible for selling me the wrong motor for application to SCB.

Ordered the 300XS Monday!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Whittle said:


> No, they won't put anything in writing, they want me to send it to court where it will be years of mess. I've had calls from all over South Texas Today and everyone is very unhappy with Honda. I've kept this in the dark since Feb. 22, 2008, and I'm thru. Sorry to kill Honda's resale value and their wonderful Sabre Gear Case. JUNK!!!!
> 
> Insanity- Doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results.
> 
> ...


Man thats tuff..........i hate to hear someone pay hard earned money for something and get kicked under the bus.Your a better man than me.I would have wanted to grab my Colt H-Bar Delta and pop someone a brand new arsehole between the eyes.Sorry buddy gotta be an ugly feeling...........


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

There are plenty of people who can attest to the durability of the honda gear case, from their experience with my buggy. If it can handle the abuse running the flats that i run, it should be able to handle running down the ICW. I personally think its the saber gear case, I would not run that on my boat for anything. I don't like breaking down at all much less during a tournament (rockport IFA, and whittle in arroyo city). Fish 3 tourneys break down twice. Same problem, that sucks I had to tow him back in my RFL in the rockport tourney. That motor has been towed back more than it has run back, lol. Hope honda realizes they are going to kill their market in south texas, which was growing i might add, If they don't stand behind their warranty.
chuck


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't understand the "speed" comments. The man put a 225 on a boat that has an unlimited hp rating. Obviously not looking for speed, just a solid, quiet ride. I don't know Whittle, but I hope something good comes of this for you and honda stands behind their product. Good luck to ya'll.


----------



## crt (Feb 14, 2005)

*If It's The Gearcase?*

If it's the gear case in question, have you thought about asking Honda to try one of their stock lower units? 
I really don't see how it could be the lower unit, seems to me it is the prop shaft.

Don't give up; I hope that Honda will make it right for you.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

300XS ordered, thats what I'm talking about! Thats how you step up and turn a bad situation into something good. To heck with going slow and listening to the radio, you're gonna fly now! Good choice!



Whittle said:


> No, they won't put anything in writing, they want me to send it to court where it will be years of mess. I've had calls from all over South Texas Today and everyone is very unhappy with Honda. I've kept this in the dark since Feb. 22, 2008, and I'm thru. Sorry to kill Honda's resale value and their wonderful Sabre Gear Case. JUNK!!!!
> 
> Insanity- Doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

That 300 will make all this feel like nothing more than a nightmare when it's all said and done, I have a bit of HP envy.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I predict that all your troubles with Honda will actually cost Scott about $10k.......he won't be able to let you beat him to all those reds you boys like to sight cast!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

El Primero said:


> That 300 will make all this feel like nothing more than a nightmare when it's all said and done, I have a bit of HP envy.


I don't see how,unless that 300 will come with 22k in cash taped under the cowling.22k is nothing to sneeze at for any kind of working man.I need to stop reading this thread Honda is ******* me off and i don't even own a Honda.:ac550:


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

LOL, Josh I second that prediction. The 300xs is prolly all but ordered. Scott and Damon won't be able to stand it. That buggy is likely to run 75 with a 300 on there.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

I've got records that exceed $22,000, but Honda only had to pay $16385 for motor and controls, and $740 for Sabre Gear Case. How much are they going to looooooose in this area? I guess they think it is worth it.


----------



## lightnj (Feb 6, 2006)

obviosily, get an attorney and move on to better days....good luck....you will enjoy your new 300...


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

So Honda did buy this motor back for $16K plus the 740? Just a little confused over this.....Wishing you the best man.



Whittle said:


> I've got records that exceed $22,000, but Honda only had to pay $16385 for motor and controls, and $740 for Sabre Gear Case. How much are they going to looooooose in this area? I guess they think it is worth it.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

To Bukmstr, No absolutely not, they said they were going to buy the motor and saber gear case back and then at the last minute they said forget it, go sue the dealer who sold it to you or the guy who put it on the scb. We have just now, decided that an scb stingray is not compatible with a honda. So we are not going to stand behind our warranty. We have created a list of boats that hondas cannot be used on. No dealer has ever heard of such list, but honda now claims the scb stingray is on this ficticious list. They are making things up as this goes along. Honda is losing more credibility every time they open their mouth.
chuck


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

F' honda...and everything they make...that's just shat!


----------



## trevor (Dec 27, 2006)

i will never buy a honda


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

trevor said:


> i will never buy a honda


Same here..... I have had headaches with my Merc, but at least they have taken care of everything free of charge.....


----------



## snagltoothfrecklefish (Jul 27, 2004)

I would take the propshaft to a metallurgist or lab to have them look at the fracture. Without real good pictures it is hard to tell, but it looks like High Cycle Fatigue which ultimately failed in overload. They should be able to tell if there is an issue with the metal, ie improperly treated, wrong hardness or look for stress risers. They can tell how the failure happened and looking at the break on the motor, it should be pretty easy. They can tell the type of material and yield stress of the material. The fracture mechanics are a pretty straightforward science and you will be armed with the details of exactly what happened. I have dealt with a lot of steam turbine blade failures and other fatigue failures and once you get down to the science of the break and the facts, it is easier to find the cause.


----------



## ddittman08 (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree with Snagltooth, I work for an Inspection and engineering company locally in the Houston area and we deal with things like this on a daily basis and could help point get you in the right direction as far as finding a lab and metallurgist that could give you some answers and more firepower to go to honda with.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Dang Whittle sounds like you are starting to build a case against Honda with the help of some 2coolers.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

my honda has been great! and ill get another... i think its very sad the way honda is handling this, but are you sure its not operator error? has someone else driven the boat that can back you up? give the darn boat to honda and let them scoot it around for a while!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

snagltoothfrecklefish said:


> I would take the propshaft to a metallurgist or lab to have them look at the fracture. Without real good pictures it is hard to tell, but it looks like High Cycle Fatigue which ultimately failed in overload. They should be able to tell if there is an issue with the metal, ie improperly treated, wrong hardness or look for stress risers. They can tell how the failure happened and looking at the break on the motor, it should be pretty easy. They can tell the type of material and yield stress of the material. The fracture mechanics are a pretty straightforward science and you will be armed with the details of exactly what happened. I have dealt with a lot of steam turbine blade failures and other fatigue failures and once you get down to the science of the break and the facts, it is easier to find the cause.


the only problem with that is the data from a metalurgist and/or physical properties isn't of much value unless whittle can get honda to release their specifications to him.

IF he could get a copy of their specifications for that specific shaft (i.e. steel chemistry, hardness, typical microstructure, etc).. .then I would hit up a metalurgist. If he did it prior to having that information from Honda, he has no baseline to compare his results to. it would just cost him more money that he may not get back...

the metalurgist could give their opinion on what the shaft properties "should" be, but what's that really worth?

and then... if they're producing shafts out of spec...the fun begins. Especially since honda is being so chicken **** about all of this.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

2cool Marine Incorporated! We could build the best outboards... EVER! Not being sarcastic, it would be cool! Sorry for the hi-jack!


----------



## troutfishin (May 10, 2009)

MAN WHAT A NIGHTMARE! i live in cape carteret, nc and keep dreaming of a texas style boat ( would love an scb it would be a perfect boat for where i live!!! maybe after my wife gets new countertops...lol) i could only imagine the frustration you are dealing with makes me scared to ever own a honda---- and i will make sure to tell all my fishing buddies in NC of this problem.... Best wishes!!!


----------



## snagltoothfrecklefish (Jul 27, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> the only problem with that is the data from a metalurgist and/or physical properties isn't of much value unless whittle can get honda to release their specifications to him.
> 
> IF he could get a copy of their specifications for that specific shaft (i.e. steel chemistry, hardness, typical microstructure, etc).. .then I would hit up a metalurgist. If he did it prior to having that information from Honda, he has no baseline to compare his results to. it would just cost him more money that he may not get back...
> 
> ...


I really doubt that Honda produces the prop shaft and it is out of their material spec. There is just too much volume. I would guess that there is something that is causing a stress riser, like the fit on the thrust washer. There is something unique about the crack and a metallurgist can help pinpoint what it is. For the crack to initiate and propagate that fast, it is high cycle fatigue for sure and you need to understand what is causing it. Personnally I think you can get a lot of value out of some analysis even without the "spec". Better than just saying my prop fell off, but actually understand why this happened.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

I just want to say thanks for all the support and guidance, and your continued post has put Honda in a bind on this one. There has been no post by me due to Honda comming back to the table with new promisses. I've have 2 recorded statments that my council indicates that if this was ever to hit a court room I'll come out on top. The problem with that is it would be drug out in court forever and the cost, stress, pain would S__K.

Honda has not removed motor as promissed this week so Eric pulled it into his shop yesterday to switch everything out. I should have a running boat by next weeks end.

I've been told numerous times they were going to do something and it has never happened.

God bless you all for your assistance in this issue. I'll post if and when there are changes. 


Wesley


----------



## trevor (Dec 27, 2006)

*this is off honda's web site

BF200-BF225 Lower Unit--Sabre​™​
*The new Sabre​​​​™ hi-performance lower unit assembly is available for the Honda BF200/BF225 models. The Sabre gearcase
has been enhanced to allow for higher engine mounting heights resulting in improved overall performance. The Sabre features
a new integrated nose cone that is hydro-dynamically designed to maximize top-end speed, improve acceleration, and eliminate
blowout at speeds above 65 mph.To ensure proper cooling to the powerhead, new lower water inlets are incorporated into the
design. The Sabre gearcase is available through an exchange program. Contact the Sabre gearcase administrator at
Custom Marine and Welding for ordering information.
Custom Marine and Welding
451 Lock 6 Rd.
Killen, Alabama 35645
Phone: (256) 272-0500

they must be selling **** then​*
*


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

snagltoothfrecklefish said:


> I really doubt that Honda produces the prop shaft and it is out of their material spec. There is just too much volume. I would guess that there is something that is causing a stress riser, like the fit on the thrust washer. There is something unique about the crack and a metallurgist can help pinpoint what it is. For the crack to initiate and propagate that fast, it is high cycle fatigue for sure and you need to understand what is causing it. Personnally I think you can get a lot of value out of some analysis even without the "spec". Better than just saying my prop fell off, but actually understand why this happened.


Honda may not make the shaft, but it is made to their specifications... they can't just go to a machine shop and say "make me a 1" shaft with splines on one end, and a locking nut on the other". Honda (or this Sabre lower unit company) is providing a design for the shaft to someone....

Say you have the opinion of a lab that states the shaft should be 1.25", or chould contain a higher chromium or lower FE content...whatever it may be.... that will be a tough argument to prove that is the correct thing to do, since that lab is likley not in the specific business of making prop shafts...as far as the design of the shaft itself.... I'm not sure if a metalurgist is the right avenue to argue a design flaw.

But I think the idea is a good one if you can get the specs of the shaft.

I deal with this type of thing all the time with customers, and we always share our specifications along with metalurgy results.... it's how we stay in business.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Tomorrow will be another week after I recorded a Honda Rep claiming they were purchasing the motor back, a Garanteeeeed "Done Deal", it seems to be false. I asked his permission to record the conversation and he agreed. 

I ask the readers should I post the recorded message, and the recorded conversation for all to hear or keep praying they will pay up? Low Road or Do I Stay on The High Road?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Give'em time, there is always time for the low road. Things always happen for a reason, and maybe the good lord is testing your patience!!!!!!! lol
good luck
chuck


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Whittle said:


> Tomorrow will be another week after I recorded a Honda Rep claiming they were purchasing the motor back, a Garanteeeeed "Done Deal", it seems to be false. I asked his permission to record the conversation and he agreed.
> 
> I ask the readers should I post the recorded message, and the recorded conversation for all to hear or keep praying they will pay up? Low Road or Do I Stay on The High Road?


Whittle,

Continue to stay on the high road and hopefully things will work out. I don't think posting it here will help, maybe hurt your case more. You have it for when you really need it or if things don't work out. If Honda doesn't come through then they will probably get what they have coming. It's just ashame that you had to be the one who suffers because of it, and Honda flushes their great reputation right down the drain.

To all,

As far as the Sabre Gearcase goes it is actually your factory gearcase with a hydrodynamic nosecone welded on the front. It also comes with intake screens where the top half is blocked off. That's the Sabre; Whittle and I have a version of this case. Ours both have LWP and no side intakes. I actually sent mine in and had it modified and received back my original lower unit. I would assume Eric did the same for Whittle. I'm just clarifying that it is not a beefed up, super high-end lower unit. It's the stock unit just given a nose cone and lower pickup capabilities. Now with that said they may have a problem with their stock lower units, and I wonder if it's a year model kind of deal.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Say you have the opinion of a lab that states the shaft should be 1.25", or chould contain a higher chromium or lower FE content...whatever it may be.... that will be a tough argument to prove that is the correct thing to do, since that lab is likley not in the specific business of making prop shafts...as far as the design of the shaft itself.... I'm not sure if a metalurgist is the right avenue to argue a design flaw.


I agree to an extent. Given that he has broken multiple shafts, unless all of the shafts were milled at the same time, it is doubtful they would all have the same defects (unless there is a larger problem in the milling process). However, I think a metallurgist could tell you whether the combination of metals they are using to mill the shaft could withstand the forces (I know I'm probably using the wrong word) Honda says it can.

Regardless, Honda never told anyone that this engine and lower unit were not acceptable for use on a Stingray. That is a material fact that should have been conveyed to Whittle and would have influenced his decision. Sounds like a DTPA case to me.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

the shafts may have been out of the same forging batch.... typically, the raw forgings will be produced in large quantities... they may purchase 6-12 months worth of forgins at a time. If it's an issue with the raw forgings, then it's a steel chemistry issue. 


I guess the thing is... is this happening to anyone else?

maybe that motor isn't suitable on an SCB.... it's not whittles fault. At a minimum it would be the dealer's responsibility, who could then take it up with honda for not telling them a motor they are selling isn't compatible on certain boats.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Just an update, I called Joe Koury to find out where we stand, and honda is not happy that were upset and claiming it is their problem. Will a Honda REP STEP UPAND POST WHAT THEY CLAIM TO BE THE PROBLEM. I'VE NEVER HAD A DAM THING IN WRITING. POST UP! THEY CLAIM THIS IS NOT A MECHANICAL ISSUE. _Is a prop shaft a mechanical part? THEY CLAIM IT IS NOT COMPATABLE WITH THE SCB STINGRAY! Post up if this is true._

_All this is by phone, except the meeting between Joe Koury and Eric Simmons._

_I appoligise that I'm upset with Honda. Now Please pay up and lets put an end to this....._


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm now happy with the "Black Cloud" that follows this boat! A 300XS Mercury! Thanks Eric for getting me back on the water, I was about to go crazzzzzzy.

It is almost out of the breakin and putting up speeds in the mid to upper 60's, fully loaded. The platform did cut the speed by 3mph as best I can tell. Chuck and I ran it and had to reposition some weight to the right side of the boat, but never ran for a top speed #. We had to stop and catch a few reds.

I can't explain how hard its been dealing with the Honda Issue. They have never given me anything written as to why the prop shafts continue to snap. They didn't try anything different to solve the problem, they only put in a new prop shaft. What if there was a flaw in the lower unit, or something else? We will never know! 

Honda please stand up and take responsibility for not finding a solution and buy the motor back.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

How about some pics with Merc?


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

I would have to stop running or fishing to do that! I'll try and get some Wed. I'm planning on taking the day off to fish/drive it like I stole it. I knew you would make the request. I saw what is to be your boat, are you going to name it the "Silver Bullet".


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Whittle said:


> I would have to stop running or fishing to do that! I'll try and get some Wed. I'm planning on taking the day off to fish/drive it like I stole it. I knew you would make the request. I saw what is to be your boat, are you going to name it the "Silver Bullet".


Silver Bullet or Full Throttle, undecided right now.....

I need to get down there, although I guess there isn't much to see yet.

I'm ready to hear some numbers after you run it hard - have a few props?


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Josh,

"Full Throttle", sounds good.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

fishnfool said:


> Silver Bullet or Full Throttle, undecided right now.....
> 
> I need to get down there, although I guess there isn't much to see yet.
> 
> I'm ready to hear some numbers after you run it hard - have a few props?


As you know, flat water and heat are killers on the speed.

67 mph 
3/4 tank of fuel
5 bat
trolling motor
2 passangers
motor still using double oil
1 hr left in breakin mode
22 pitch Bravo for hole shot

It can top 70, but I would have to put on the 24 and lighten the load.

Platform took of 3 mph!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

nice numbers! 

Contrary to what many on this board think, very few boats can consistently run over 70.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Bigdsduty said:


> Josh,
> 
> "Full Throttle", sounds good.


Thanks! Thats what I've been using for my team name in tournaments for a couple years now. I'm not putting it on the boat but will use it as the boat's name and my tourn team name.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Whittle said:


> I would have to stop running or fishing to do that! I'll try and get some Wed. I'm planning on taking the day off to fish/drive it like I stole it. I knew you would make the request. I saw what is to be your boat, are you going to name it the "Silver Bullet".





fishnfool said:


> Silver Bullet or Full Throttle, undecided right now.....
> 
> I need to get down there, although I guess there isn't much to see yet.
> 
> I'm ready to hear some numbers after you run it hard - have a few props?


"Silver Bullet" is taken..... Although most people call it the "Bat Boat"......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> "Silver Bullet" is taken..... Although most people call it the "Bat Boat"......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Forgot about that - Full Throttle it is...


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*whittles buggy*

I can attest to the feel of the stingray with the 300xs on the back. It is an extremely solid platform on the water. It hits 60 with ease loaded with 2 fatboys and all the beer and ice we could load, not to mention the tower. Holeshot is very good, and it just feels so solid at 60mph. It literaly feels like your driving down the road its so smooth. I think after breakin, cool gas, with only fumes in the tank and a very light load, (no beer and ice what kind of boating is that?), with 1 little guy driving, (not whittle fat ***), 70+mph is very doable.

chuck


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

*BEST WAY TO REPAIR HONDA PROBLEM!*

Honda has not produced a single thing that has been promised They have "NOT PAID UP"!

However the Mercury has come thru for us.

Hope You All Enjoy A Few Of These Pictures.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Pictures with new Merc.


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

Sweet!!


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

fishnfool said:


> Forgot about that - Full Throttle it is...


This is for You!


----------



## airboat2314 (Jul 24, 2008)

that looks good!!!!:cheers:


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Whittle said:


> This is for You!


Nice!

That motor sounds great, who wants quiet anyway.....


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Whittle, 
Glad to see you with a motor that works. It looked like you where having some fun flying by the cabin on those passes! My beer sure did taste good as I watched.


----------



## D2 (Jul 13, 2006)

Is it just me or did you almost wipe out that green can!!!!

Man back in the shop again almost..

Sweet Ride, if I get ride of my wife one day I'll by me an SCB!!!!


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

D2 said:


> Is it just me or did you almost wipe out that green can!!!!
> 
> Man back in the shop again almost..
> 
> Sweet Ride, if I get ride of my wife one day I'll by me an SCB!!!!


No, but I thought of running inside it closer to the pier. I thought the wife would kill me!!!!! Plus Parker would have dropped that cold beer.

It handles real tight at speeds above 55mph, not as good at 38 to 48mph. It loves light and fast.........


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

hey, I heard you need a bigger fuel tank!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Oh dang. Whittle, your tower is being trashed on one of the Florida boards.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

Stuart said:


> Oh dang. Whittle, your tower is being trashed on one of the Florida boards.


http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1247171940

The elitist that they are.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Neumie said:


> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1247171940
> 
> The elitist that they are.


Thanks for the heads up, I guess railbird and I need to roll out to Florida and play with some tarpon up top. I bet they would love that!

We wade as much as we fish from the platform, but it is fun drifting seeing the whole thing happen. I've boated a 29" Spec and 35" plus reds, and Dum Dum are always easy to find.

TEXANS AND TEXAS REDS

How about this dot on the red?


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

That is one nice mess of fish.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

"Cloud colored camo" :rotfl: Now that was funny. I don't care who you are.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Whittle said:


> This is for You!


For Sale
$55,000.

Keeping GPS and Front Tower.

Front Tower 
$2,500. Extra


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

Now, why are you selling again?


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

wow selling so fast, trying to re-coup from having to pretty much eat the honda i bet that had to hurt


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah honda's still jerking his chain. He has some medical bills recently and the combination of having to repower with NO help from honda and the other issues, he said he had to down size and raise some funds. He will land on his feet it is a small set back.

chuck


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

MattyMaster said:


> Now, why are you selling again?


HONDA has not paid up the $16,500 as promissed when I purchased the 300 Merc. I have a Verbal Recording and they attempted to pick the motor up without paying.

Next, Medical Bills, wife yesterday left Md Anderson with another 6 months being cancer FREE.

I've been off the water so much it has killed everything I had going, 25th the 1st tournament and in the basement since. Not Good! Railbird took 2nd at Freeport, I had no Boat. We were on great fish. Just another knife!

I hope this is enough. I had Eric put the 300 Merc on so I could get out of the hole, and move the boat.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry to see you having to sale the rig, has to hurt. Hope your wife continues cancer free and wish you the best getting out of the hole quickly, not easy in an economy like this I know!


----------



## Capt. Jan (Aug 5, 2009)

Whittle said:


> Next, Medical Bills, wife yesterday left Md Anderson with another 6 months being cancer FREE.


Dear 2CoolFishing.com members,

First Whittle, I pray for your family and wife that she remains cancer free.

Please allow me a moment to introduce myself. I'm Capt. Jan and I am the owner of microkiff.com. I wanted to come here and apologize for some of the comments on my forum regarding this really cool skiff. Some of us Florida folk scratch our heads when we see these rigs. They are quite different from the skiffs we run so many might not see their necessity. Many also have never been to or see the fishery in the great state of Texas and don't understand how or why these crafts are so popular.

I'm sorry to see the skiff up for sale I hope she sells quickly for you.

Cheers
Capt. Jan
microskiff.com
From the state of the hanging chad!


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Capt. Jan said:


> Dear 2CoolFishing.com members,
> 
> First Whittle, I pray for your family and wife that she remains cancer free.
> 
> ...


Thanks, the noise on microskiff was fun on my part.. Those pics made there rounds, it is fun to hunt from up top. Wife will not wade fish! Thank God she loves to fish and do things together, hunt, fish, water ski, and see what GOD has for us. Counrty Girl would you like to chime in?


----------



## CountyGirl (Apr 20, 2009)

I will chime in, I have never understood the reason behind getting out the good boat and walking miles to chase a tail or something you think you see. I have never had any luck and just flat out don't like to wade!!!!
Fishing from the tower is another ball game. Nothing like trolling the grass lines and seeing tails and the dark shadows just laying there. Casting out and pulling a monster of a red out of little water!!!!
I love the water and love the boat....just wish we had better luck with Honda.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

CountyGirl said:


> I will chime in, I have never understood the reason behind getting out the good boat and walking miles to chase a tail or something you think you see. I have never had any luck and just flat out don't like to wade!!!!
> Fishing from the tower is another ball game. Nothing like trolling the grass lines and seeing tails and the dark shadows just laying there. Casting out and pulling a monster of a red out of little water!!!!
> I love the water and love the boat....just wish we had better luck with Honda.


Im with you on that! Why get out of a perfectly good boat to catch fish!  I'm so very glad to hear you are cancer free. You keep up the good fight and we will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## CountyGirl (Apr 20, 2009)

I am glad i am not the only one with the wading hang up.

Thank you very much for the all well wishes and prayers. It is a great feeling to walk away from MD Anderson after being told " it all looks fine to me".

Thanks again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

CountyGirl said:


> I am glad i am not the only one with the wading hang up.
> 
> Thank you very much for the all well wishes and prayers. It is a great feeling to walk away from MD Anderson after being told " it all looks fine to me".
> 
> Thanks again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I haven't waded much at all since I bought my poling skiff. Just doesn't appeal to me anymore. Only way I get out now is if I see some tailers and I can't pole my boat close enough to get to them

Continued best wishes. MD Anderson is a place you don't want to be, but there is no better place to be when you need them. My brother in law is in and out of there for leukemia. That place is incredible from all I have seen when visiting him and listening to his stories. I'll be up there tomorrow night, dropping in on him on my way home.

PS, everyone who is able, should give blood. MD goes through like 500 units of platelets a day! Incredible.


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

Wow i had the pleasure of checking this boat out in person at the local hotel, very nice i have not seen a stingray in person yet i also saw railbirds new rig rolling through town today also very nice! guys awesome boats!


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

xtreme01 said:


> Wow i had the pleasure of checking this boat out in person at the local hotel, very nice i have not seen a stingray in person yet i also saw railbirds new rig rolling through town today also very nice! guys awesome boats!


Thanks, it is now a very nice boat no that I've worked all the kinks out. I ran 168 miles Saturday and it didn't miss a lick, just no big fish. Unfortunatly i've got to let the boat go, or hit the lottery. I'll turn it lose for $ 50,000 if purchased before the 20th. A good deal based on how it is now performing.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

It looked good when you were running down the ditch in front of charlies. We went by you a little before that and was getting gas there when you went by and everyone was impressed with that rooster tail lol. Which prop are you running by the way?

Mike


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Im Headed South said:


> It looked good when you were running down the ditch in front of charlies. We went by you a little before that and was getting gas there when you went by and everyone was impressed with that rooster tail lol. Which prop are you running by the way?
> 
> Mike


22 Bravo, It loves 2" on the Jack and 2.5 to 3 on the trim. It runs so high in the water there is always a rooster, and 3.5 it starts venting and unloads. I think the tower adds just enough weight that it takes a little extra trim and causes that tail. I uses 59.4 gallons of fuel out of a 60 gallon tank, I should have stopped and got fuel. LOL Lucky I made it!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Yea we probably would have made it back but I didn't want to make a bad day worse lol. I think I'm going to try a 22 this weekend I'm just afraid I'm going to lose to much top end. But it sure would be nice to get it over 6000 rpms to find out. When mine was new with a 26p and a very light load it loved to run with the plate up around 4 and it was throwing a hell of a tail. Now with a tournament load, and a 24p it likes the plate at 1.5 and trimmed out to 3.1. It would run 62 but was still only turning 5900 rpms. Thinking about getting the 24 thinned down to see if it will turn it a little faster if the 22 doesn't work out. Either that or just sale it and get a new 350 lol.

Mike


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Still for sale $42,500 if purchased before 2010.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

This is the deal of the year!


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Best of luck, beautiful boat.


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*SCB TUB*

Is it coming apart already?


----------

